# Taking my tools.



## joinermandan

Hi all

After spending years deciding if we should go or not, we have finally said yes.

I'm after a bit of information. I am a joiner by trade, and as such, have plenty of tools. I understand that my tools have to be spotless and free from contamination, but as they will be traveling by sea, they will suffer badly from condensation which will make them rust. Can my tools be coated in oil, if so is there any oil that is prohibited. You all may think that this is a strange question, but all my hand tools would cost thousands to replace and I really don't fancy spending hours and hours cleaning my tools once they arrive.

Any help in this matter would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## topcat83

Hi there

No, I don't think this is a strange question at all... my first husband was a toolmaker, and his toolbox content would have cost a fortune to replace!

I think you'd be able to clean them well, then cover them in a clean, light oil.

Bottom line is, they're there to stop pests & diseases entering the country. Covering your tools in a light oil won't present a risk so I think it will be OK. But I'd check with Biosecurity - see http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/biosec


----------



## escapedtonz

joinermandan said:


> Hi all
> 
> After spending years deciding if we should go or not, we have finally said yes.
> 
> I'm after a bit of information. I am a joiner by trade, and as such, have plenty of tools. I understand that my tools have to be spotless and free from contamination, but as they will be traveling by sea, they will suffer badly from condensation which will make them rust. Can my tools be coated in oil, if so is there any oil that is prohibited. You all may think that this is a strange question, but all my hand tools would cost thousands to replace and I really don't fancy spending hours and hours cleaning my tools once they arrive.
> 
> Any help in this matter would be great.
> 
> Many thanks


Hey joinermandan,

Yes you are correct, your tools will have to be scrubbed clean and disinfected with a solution like Jays fluid (don't envy you doing that cos it stinks then takes ages to get rid of the smell off your skin - yeuch I hated that job) before they are packed.
Bit of advice - clean them just before they are packed so the smell of disinfectant stays inside the packing so if anything open by Maf this end they get the instant smell of cleanliness!
As topcat says please check with Biosecurity but I doubt you'll have any issues spraying your tools with a little light oil, however I don't think you will experience any issues with condensation - or I'd say you shouldn't have any issues with condensation.
We certainly didn't and the entire contents of our house were shipped over in a container taking 12 weeks.
I'd also check with regards to your power tools.
I suppose it depends where you will be working with them ?
i.e. If your working on a building site, site voltage is 230v, not 110v and you will need an rcd protecting any corded power tools. I also seem to think that all power tools in the workplace have to meet the necessary NZ standards which they won't being from the UK. Yes they'll be to a BS kite mark etc but you may need to check they are recognized as meeting the necessary standard in NZ.
Good idea to bring them tho as tools here are astoundingly expensive.
Good luck

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## joinermandan

Thank you topcat and escapedtonz, I've pasted on the good news to my wife about the jays fluid. Turns out she likes the smell of it, so you can guess who's got the job of disinfecting my tools ;-). Thanks for the link I'll check it out. Escapedtonz, you mentioned that tools are very expensive to buy. Is there anything that you would recommend I get before coming.


Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Ha ha yes........ a new lawnmower and / or a strimmer.
They are way overpriced its laughable. El cheapo orange Flymo hover mower £49 in B&Q, here they're $299!!!
Have a look on nz websites for Mitre10Mega and Bunnings for prices of tools etc and you should be able to see what you need to buy in UK and bring with you.
Cheers


----------



## joinermandan

Many thanks for your help. Will be in touch again. Cheers


----------



## topcat83

I'd look at bringing white goods too - washing machines, a decent vacuum cleaner etc. Take them out of the boxes though - they're supposed to be used (but make sure the vacuum cleaner is scrupulously clean - work that one out!) or you'll pay duty on them.


----------



## joinermandan

Thanks. I was only thinking about them the other day. Heres is a way of making new vacuums look used. Buy yourself a new vacuum, preferably one similar to a Dyson. Take off the plastic container and using a scoring pad, the plastic type ones used for washing up, and rub it round the bottom of the container. Rub round as if it was going round when the vacuum is on. This way the plastic gets scratched, just like what happens when you use it. That way you know that it is total clean and it'd only taken 10 mins, not 10 hours. Just an idea!


----------



## kiwigser

*Elec goods etc*

Hello, just putting my 2 pence in. Some of the prices quoted on this thread seem a little excessive. I see a flymo strimmer was quoted as $299, well I bought one from Bunnings for $149, but it was top of the range Samurai, you can buy cheapo ones for $50. Vacumn cleaners if not Dyson are not expensive, typically $120 or less for a bog standard one. Socket sets, spanners, welding gear, generators, compressors, are very affordable. Odd things are expensive, but these are the exception.

Mitre10 Mega - Search Results for flymo


----------



## escapedtonz

There's only one item in this thread that has a price quoted ?
That price of $299 for a Flymo 'Hover Mower' is realistic here in NZ. 
Using your own mitre10mega link there is one shown for $279. The price of this item has dropped $20 in the last month or so as it was $299. 
I know, as for a brief second whilst in store dumbstruck at the cost, I considered buying it.
Even the kiwi guy in the mitre10mega store agreed that this country gets stuffed in every way with the high price of goods.
As for strimmers and many many other tools, power tools etc they are equally as expensive compared to the same item in the UK. At least double the price for the same product.

Yes I agree you can find gardening items, vacuum cleaners, tools etc etc at good prices if you are prepared to search or wait for the sales, but what you definitely don't get is quality.
Granted these cheaper items are fine to have in the garage for occasional use but nowhere near good enough for a chap to use daily in his profession as a carpenter, builder etc.

Another example for this weeks purchase.....
Been looking to buy a child's bicycle seat - one where they face forward and sit on top of the adult bike crossbar in a properly moulded seat etc.
Probably the best design is the Weeride Kangaroo - $199 in NZ.
In UK £65.

Have many more examples of extortionate prices where it would be ludicrous to pay the NZ cost. Just much cheaper to buy overseas and have it shipped then take the risk of customs charging GST. Even with this added cost items are still way cheaper.

Just unfortunate the powers that be insist on charging so much for things here. Would be very interesting to see who is making the profit.


----------



## bdl123

kiwigser said:


> Hello, just putting my 2 pence in. Some of the prices quoted on this thread seem a little excessive. I see a flymo strimmer was quoted as $299, well I bought one from Bunnings for $149, but it was top of the range Samurai, you can buy cheapo ones for $50. Vacumn cleaners if not Dyson are not expensive, typically $120 or less for a bog standard one. Socket sets, spanners, welding gear, generators, compressors, are very affordable. Odd things are expensive, but these are the exception.
> 
> Mitre10 Mega - Search Results for flymo


I think if you re read the posts you'll see the price quoted was for a Flymo 'lawn mower' not a strimmer.....?!?!?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## alterles

hey joinermandan
how did you get on with your tools. im a joiner moving out around Christmas time. i also have the same problem.


----------



## joinermandan

Hi there. 

Not going out just yet. I have had a go cleaning a few things. Resin is easy to remove, I found the best way was to dry clean first then clean with a solvent then with jays fluid, wipe off asap then give them a spay of wd40. It's a bit of a work up I'm afraid, but if your like me, to replace your tools would cost more than moving out there. Things like planes are easier to clean in bits. A visit to a cheapo shop for some toothbrushes is a good idea. Some of my clamps look like new, even painted a few bits.

Just keep in mind "contamination" and you should be fine.
One last tip, jays fluid them just before you pack them. Leave it for along as you can, that way if the box's are opened they will get a nice wiff of detergent. 

Good luck with the move and keep in touch, I might need to ask you a question or two.


----------

